# Treiber laden



## Coder09 (16. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und begrüße erst einmal alle :meld:
Ich bin noch Anfänger, was das Programmieren in Java betrifft.
Zur Information: Ich programmiere mit Netbeans.

Ich habe den Treiber für MySQL erfolgreich eingerichtet und es scheint auch zu funktionieren:


```
try
{
    Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
    System.out.println("Treiber geladen");
}
catch(ClassNotFoundException cnfe)
{
    System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage());
}
```

funktioniert einwandfrei und er gibt mir Treiber geladen aus. Dann kann ich doch mal davon ausgehen, dass ich keinen Fehler gemacht habe, sondern, dass es funktioniert oder?

Ich hatte zuerst eine Fehlermeldung, dass er den Treiber nicht laden kann. Dann habe ich hier die Boardsuche benutzt und mir wurde klar, dass ich den Treiber noch bei Netbeans implementieren muss. Gesagt, getan über Project Properties. Meine Frage nun: Muss ich das nun für jedes Projekt machen? Wenn ja, wieso?

Vielen Dank schon einmal an alle


----------



## sparrow (16. Aug 2009)

Du musstest vorher wahrscheinlich den Treiber in den Classpath aufnehmen.
Wenn das hier durchläuft ohne eine Exception zu werfen kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du bis zu dieser Stelle alles richtig gemacht hast und die angeforderte Klasse nach der gesucht wird im Classpth gefunden wird.

Ja, das musst du in jedem Programm machen. Wie du sicher bemerkt hast lädst du diesen Treiber ja aus dem Internet herunter da mySQL ihn für dich zur Verfügung stellt. An dieser Stelle prüft dein Programm ob der entsprechende Treiber auch im Classpath gefunden wird.
Stell dir vor du lieferst dein Programm aus, dann möchtest du doch, dass der Anwender das Programm ausführen kann. An dieser Stelle prüft dann dein Programm ob der entsprechende Treiber im Classpath tatsächlich gefunden wird.


----------



## Coder09 (16. Aug 2009)

vielen dank, dass du dir die zeit nimmst.
ja ich habe es im classpath eingerichtet (denke auch korrekt (nach anleitung im buch)).

Ja das wäre meine nächste Frage: Also kann ich dass an Benutzer weitergeben und diese (sofern mysql db vorhanden) können es nutzen oder die classpath einrichtung? Und die müssen aber Internet haben, da er das dann herunterlädt? Oder was lädt der aus dem Netz, habe das nicht verstanden.

Ok, dann werde ich es immer angeben.

Off-Topic: Habe gerade meine erste Tabelle mit MySQL hinbekommen  Als PHP-Coder nun endlich eine Möglichkeit: Software und Website bzw. die Datenbank zu verbinden


----------



## sparrow (16. Aug 2009)

Da gibts verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Hier in den FAQs im Forum findet man eine Übersicht wie man Java-Programme ausliefern kann. Du kannst ja den Treiber bereits mitliefern, dann brauch ihn sich niemand herunter laden. Außerdem kannst du den Classpath deiner Anwendung bei Auslieferung so setzen, dass er den Treiber automatisch findet. Stichwörter: jar und classpath in der manifest-Datei.


----------



## Coder09 (16. Aug 2009)

alles klar. ich bedanke mich vielmals bei dir und werde mich dann in zukunft damit mal auseinander setzen  danke


----------

